
Finland Basic Income: positive resuls - MaysonL
https://www.thersa.org/about-us/media/2019/finland-basic-income-positive-results-show-case-for-uk-and-scottish-governments-to-pursue-alternatives-to-universal-credit
======
mytailorisrich
The UK's "universal credit" is not an UBI, it's an unique benefit designed to
replace a number of separate benefits (unemployment, housing) for people
unemployed or with extremely low income.

